
FBI Investigates Shooting of Military Helicopter over Northern Virginia - jbegley
https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/fbi-investigates-shooting-of-military-helicopter-in-virginia/5336759/
======
h2odragon
AFAIK it _should_ be difficult to do much to even a civilian helicopter with
small arms unless its flying way too low anyway (below 500ft).

That's why I support citizen ownership of anti air weaponry. For sporting
purposes. The anti-varmit capability of a 20mm cannon should not be denied to
us avid shooters, etc. Shooing off pesky black helicopters recycled from the
90s is just a bonus.

~~~
jki275
One of the crew members was injured. It would be difficult to bring down a
helicopter with small arms, but the crew inside are definitely vulnerable,
probably more so over Manassas VA than they would be overseas as they're not
looking to be shot at here.

